# Upgrade 8 to 10



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

My daughters laptop is around 5 years old, it came with windows 8. I have a 8.1 upgrade key. If I change the PK from 8 to 8.1......will that update to 8.1? If so, then from there I can go to Windows 10. 

Anybody seen or heard of anyone doing this? If so, did it work.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi me personally would just save all important files and do fresh install


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

oscer1 said:


> Hi me personally would just save all important files and do fresh install


Yes....that would be great. 

How do I do a clean install with 8 to get to 10? I'm working with what I have. 

I'm dealing with a laptop that has an OEM license. And a retail 8.1 upgrade license (pretty sure it's retail).


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

you can use the win 8 key to activate it. just go here and make a bootable flash drive. Download Windows 10 (microsoft.com) then boot off the flash drive and install windows.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

oscer1 said:


> you can use the win 8 key to activate it


I can use the laptop 8 key or the 8.1 upgrade key I have?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

win 8 key. you can skip the part where ask for the key when installing it most likely will activate on it's own.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

SOB.....I can't find my 8.1 upgrade Key. However, I do have a 7 Ultimate retail key. I can't remember where the hell I put my crap anymore.....on top of that....I can't read the damn wording on any of my DVD's I have. I'm so freaking pissed off right now. 


I need to just step away from it till tomorrow. Maybe a clearer mind will prevail....not holding my breath.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

oscer1 said:


> win 8 key. you can skip the part where ask for the key when installing it most likely will activate on it's own.


Well I have a plan of action for tomorrow. Thanks bud.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

your welcome


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I also have a 500 GB SSD laying around that I will install it in the laptop. Then do a clean install of 10 with the 8 key and see what happens.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've installed Windows 10 on a few machines that had Windows 7 and Windows 8.1, they all automagically were activated with the key from the earlier version.


----------

